# SRAM Red - tips on cleaning the noise...?



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been running SRAM Red on my Cervelo S3 for four weeks now and sort of mixed up about it. It is great and the weight is stunning, but I am starting to not like the shifting noise and general audible level of the grouppo. It seems that stealth riding has gone as people in the bunch can here my shifting. What I have learned from google is that -

1. The hollow cassette is very noisy. Couple with Carbon it seems to resonate noise. Would sticking a Dura Ace cassette on there help?

2. The chain could be better? Have read that a KMC Gold / Dura Ace chain which could help clean the noise up.

3. General bedding in service? Just get it looked at and make sure all is correct?

As a set it is really good and riding the hoods is great, but part of me is missing the stealth/quiet drive train of Shimano.

Thanks for any advice you can offer. This website is a superb resource.

Diego.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

diegogarcia said:


> 2. The chain could be better? Have read that a KMC Gold / Dura Ace chain which could help clean the noise up.


Definitely! Since you will be changing your chain as it wears out, go for Dura Ace. It made a huge difference for the Rival Group on my Scott Addict.



diegogarcia said:


> 3. General bedding in service? Just get it looked at and make sure all is correct?


Possibly. My wife rides Shimano so I have a constant reminder of just how quiet shifts can be. If your up shifts are noisy, it may wear in or be the chain. If your down shifts are noisy, it's partly technique. It took me a while to train my fingers to push just far enough to shift and not so far as to crash into the next lower cog. Yeah, I am a slow learner.


----------



## swang169 (Apr 5, 2010)

I run DA cassettes and chain, it helps a lot


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

I have decided to ditch the whole group set as just too noisy on my bike.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Cool! Dura Ace is very nice stuff too and not heavier or at least not much heavier. Despite SRAM's success with the pros, a lot of teams still ride Shimano with great success.

Here's hoping you post your used components on eBay or somewhere else where some of us less well heeled riders can find some upgrades. :thumbsup:


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

TucsonMTB said:


> Cool! Dura Ace is very nice stuff too and not heavier or at least not much heavier. Despite SRAM's success with the pros, a lot of teams still ride Shimano with great success.
> 
> Here's hoping you post your used components on eBay or somewhere else where some of us less well heeled riders can find some upgrades. :thumbsup:


For sure. I dont know if it simply RED on my S3 but man o man, its noisy. Personally, when I jump back on even Ultegra it blows me away. I so wanted to love RED, but cant. Weight wise, its cool as my S3 is too light anyhow.

As for well heeled. No chance. I just love cycling and refrain from drinking and smoking though I am partial to the odd ladyboy


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

"Ooh, ladyboys!" To your good health! :thumbsup:


----------

